# traditional archery hat for hunting



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

When hunting,I use a wool felt crusher from Cabela's.I have the nuloden and a khaki camo

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601729&hasJS=true


----------



## wings (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks but down here in mississippi during bow season its anywhere from 85- 97 degrees and that would be hot


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

Boonie hat


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

LL bean even has camo boonie hats - I just saw one at Gander Mountain that had a mesh top (I would only use that for two weeks) 20 bucks

google boonie hat


----------



## 22lyons (Jul 30, 2007)

camo bucket hat for me


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

bucket hats work well as I can fold away the brim to allow complete string clearance.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

What's that red dot on that Dingo's face - laser sight, it makes his mouth move


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

its his tongue....licking his lips....must have spotted a baby :darkbeer:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I was at Cabelas last night and they have a mesh style boonie for 12 bucks


----------



## OhioMike (May 27, 2008)

hey wings! i would suggest trying a do rag. thats what i wear here in ohio until the cold weather sets in. they are very light weight they have no bill to get in the way of the string. give on a try. i bought mine at bass pro here in cincinnati.


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

I've had good luck wearing a runner's cap. They are usually made from cool max, made to soak up sweat before it drips into your eyes, and have a short bill. The only draw back is they are normally pretty bright color wise if that matters to you.


----------



## anglingarcher (Jul 10, 2006)

Scent lock has a short brimmed bowhunter hat. In cold weather a fleece woolie cap.


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

I wear an old Rancho Safari boonie hat ,works great and it has lots of MOJO. I've killed a lot deer with a stick and string while wearing it. it's the only thing you will see me wearing on a consistant basis.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bass Pro Shops has a couple of short-billed ballcaps for bowhunters. I just picked one up last weekend in Bossier City. It was $9.99 and came with a Team Realtree t-shirt.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

rod251 said:


> Bass Pro Shops has a couple of short-billed ballcaps for bowhunters. I just picked one up last weekend in Bossier City. It was $9.99 and came with a Team Realtree t-shirt.


I didn't see a combo deal like that one in Denham Springs. 

I did see this on there website:
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_96440____SearchResults


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 16, 2008)

parachute silk bandana, excellent medicine for hot days


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

baseball style


----------



## VA Bowbender (Jun 3, 2007)

I got mine at a local hat shop (now closed).


----------

